# Food Safety News - 02/25/2021...  Study looks at USA outbreaks of foodborne Salmonella Enteritidis from 1990-2015



## daveomak.fs (Feb 25, 2021)

*Study looks at USA outbreaks of foodborne Salmonella Enteritidis from 1990-2015*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 25, 2021 12:05 am A Michigan team of researchers has published “Outbreaks of Foodborne Salmonella Enteritidis in The United States 1990-2015: Epidemiologic and Spatial-temporal Trends Analyses” in the International Journal of Infectious Diseases. The 37-page report is posted in the Journal’s February issue. Results, according to the abstract, “found that egg-based dishes were the most common food vehicle reported... Continue Reading

*EU extends changes to control rules again because of COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 25, 2021 12:04 am Temporary rules covering official controls in Europe because of the coronavirus pandemic have been extended for the fourth time. The implementing regulation covers a variety of activities to ensure food and feed law, as well as rules on animal health and welfare and plant health and protection products. The controls initially came into force in... Continue Reading

*Researchers find connection between meat-production chain contamination and UTIs*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2021 12:03 am Researchers have found epidemiologic and genomic evidence that the meat-production chain is a possible major source of Staphylococcus saprophyticus causing human urinary tract infections. The study titled, “Foodborne Origin and Local and Global Spread of S. saprophyticus Causing Human Urinary Tract Infections,” provides insight into the origin, transmission, and population structure of pathogenic S. saprophyticus... Continue Reading

*Studies highlight outbreaks in India and Philippines*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2021 12:02 am Three studies have been published describing water and foodborne outbreaks in India and the Philippines. The articles, in a supplement of the International Journal of Infectious Diseases, involve Salmonella, Hepatitis A and suspected anthrax. They are accepted conference abstracts that were to be presented at the International Congress on Infectious Diseases in September 2020 in... Continue Reading

*CORE outbreak investigation table provides details about ongoing work*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable steps for consumers... Continue Reading

*More soft cheeses added to concerns linked to Listeria outbreak*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2021 05:45 pm Federal officials have broadened a warning about soft cheese linked to a Listeria monocytogenes outbreak. The warning now includes all cheese sold under the brand name El Abuelito. “Out of an abundance of caution, and due to the severity of Listeria infection, the FDA is expanding its warning to include all El Abuelito brand cheeses... Continue Reading


----------

